# storing cordless tool sets



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Alright i have done some searching around here but didnt find much. What do you guys use to store your cordless tools in (drill, saws, impact, ect.). I was thinking about this











But it could get heavy quick. But it would hold extra blades, bits, screws, and that stuff. Plus its $80 and i don't know if it would hold up to my beatings. So what do you guys use.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I try to buy tools that come with cases...:thumbup:


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah well that didnt happen so thanks for the worthless answer.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

doubleaction said:


> Yeah well that didnt happen so thanks for the worthless answer.


I guess you don't read many
of the other threads here, so
FIY, that sort of response doesn't
win a lot of friends around here. :thumbsup:
In fact it's kind of an invitation
to give you a hard time. :whistling

You can only control the question,
not the responses.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Doubleaction, 
That looks liek it would work pretty good. Like you said though the only thing I would be worried about is the weight when its loaded. If you do a lot of outside stuff it may be the ticket you could just wheel it right to where your at. What I do is have stuff divided up, I never really bought one of the big cordless sets. I just gradually bought the tools separete. I have a bag for my cordless drills, another bag has my cordless sawzall and cordless circ saw. My cordless impact driver I keep in its case by itself. I have it setup so each tool has two batteries so I never run out of juice. 


Dave


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I only have one cordless tool. It has it's own systainer.

That thing might get heavy but, who cares if it all fits.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I only have one cordless tool. It has it's own systainer.
> 
> That thing might get heavy but, who cares if it all fits.


:no: Another worthless response! :no:
:laughing:

Go shake some sense into
Modern Style.
He's gone soft on us here. :w00t:

ADD:



ModernStyle said:


> I was going for the more professional look, trying to market myself more and more these day. I tried to change how I post to seem more professional, but then Yardboy started bragging about his big date, even though he didnt even get any stink finger .........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

neolitic said:


> :no: Another worthless response! :no:
> :laughing:
> 
> Go shake some sense into
> ...


Maybe it's just too hot to care. I tried to put some effort into a couple threads but, everyone else ganged up on the guy so I had to join in.


Anyways, I dont know why you would have a bunch of cordless tools without any cases.


I didnt even get to that yet!! ohhh stinky.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It tells you everything you need to know about it except how much weight it can handle.

Here

All I know is there isn't a dealer within 120 miles of me.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

doubleaction said:


> Yeah well that didnt happen so thanks for the worthless answer.



Yeah don't be a dick you dick...:whistling


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Leo G said:


> It tells you everything youneed to know about it except how much weight it can handle.
> 
> Here
> 
> All I know is there isn't a dealer within 120 miles of me.


Check, your local Home Depot, ours had it last week!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I figured Sears would have shown up in my search. I have one about 7 miles away, same with HD.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

doubleaction said:


> Yeah well that didnt happen so thanks for the worthless answer.



You must be a friggin JOY to work with...:thumbsup:...sorta like hitting your thumb with a hammer kinda joy...:whistling


and btw...that cart should come in pink....:clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I use the Stanley tool chest for my tools. It can fit my Impact, Drill, clamps, knee pads, hammer, extension cord, tool apron, and a 2 foot level will fit diagonally. I can fit most of my hand tools in the tray. My nail guns are kept in their cases, and everything else I hand carry in. I should probably get something like the Veto Pro Pac LC for my hand tools, so I have more room for my power tools. I also fly with this if I need to do work out of state.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I actually just got my hands on these yesterday.:thumbsup:

ETA: forgot to clean phone lens, so they're a little blurry.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

neolitic said:


> I guess you don't read many
> of the other threads here, so
> FIY, that sort of response doesn't
> win a lot of friends around here. :thumbsup:
> ...



I have been a member of this forum for a long time. I have read many threads, i just don't find it necessary to post worthless things to get my post count up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not working on my post count Cha-chi!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've got 4 of the Hilti Bags KTS showed, they cost about 50 bucks a piece, I wish they were a little tougher for holding my long concrete bits and such that are wearing out the corners.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I've got 4 of the Hilti Bags KTS showed, they cost about 50 bucks a piece, I wish they were a little tougher for holding my long concrete bits and such that are wearing out the corners.


I save the sleeves that the bits come in to prevent this.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I save the sleeves that the bits come in to prevent this.


The old long concrete bits didn't come in the plastic sleeves, I've got alot that barley fit in the case 20"+ and they are murder on the corners. I use to keep the augers in the sleeves until they got banged around, cracked, lost etc.

I wish I could find a bag with good organizational properties, durability, somewhat stackable thats made for powertools. (I want it all!) I like how cases stack and keep things tidy, but they are hard, no carrying capacity and cumbersome.

I think the stanley cart/toolbox is junk, too heavy, bulky etc. If you just need a drill then you have to rifle through a bunch of crap; plus I've bought alot of stanley and hated just about everything. Even their crowbars arn't very good, its not like I havent given them a chance I have lots of stanley and hate it all.

At the moment my typical spread is:

- Small Hilti Bag - 14v Drill / Impact /Holesaw Kit/Twist Drills/Aircraft bits
- Canvas Greenlee bag - Power Drill & 18v Cordless / big auger bits etc.
- Large Hilti Bag - 24V Hammerdrill & Bits / Power Hammerdrill
- Large Hilti Bag - 24V Sawzall & Cordless Circular saw

Everything else such as wormdrive, sidewinder, rotozip, nailgun, sawzall, bla bla bla bla just sits in my Greenlee 48" lockbox in a huge mess in need of serious organization.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> The old long concrete bits didn't come in the plastic sleeves, I've got alot that barley fit in the case 20"+ and they are murder on the corners. I use to keep the augers in the sleeves until they got banged around, cracked, lost etc.
> 
> I wish I could find a bag with good organizational properties, durability, somewhat stackable thats made for powertools. (I want it all!) I like how cases stack and keep things tidy, but they are hard, no carrying capacity and cumbersome.
> 
> ...


For my longer bits I have a chunk of 4" PVC 18"long stood up and strapped to a shelf upright, and I keep the bits in that, I don't see the need to carry all of them when I usually know the size I need when I go to the truck to get the drill. The only cordless tools I have nowadays is a hammerdrill and an impact driver, I use corded tools for everything else.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Framer53 said:


> Check, your local Home Depot, ours had it last week!:thumbsup:


Went to HD today, looking for a window crank unit. They didn't have something that was compatible. But I wandered around the store and I saw it, $90. The plastic wasn't really that stiff. You could lock the top small section but the two lower sections were not lockable. Trying to get the bottom section to cantilever/slide out was a little tricky. But once you got it out about 3" it slid nice. Looks like you could store a good amount of stuff in it. I almost got it, but I don't really need it. It would have been an impulse buy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> For my longer bits I have a chunk of 4" PVC 18"long stood up and strapped to a shelf upright, and I keep the bits in that, I don't see the need to carry all of them when I usually know the size I need when I go to the truck to get the drill. The only cordless tools I have nowadays is a hammerdrill and an impact driver, I use corded tools for everything else.


I do the PVC thing for my 4 and 6 foot bits but I like to have the 20" with me in a variety of sizes. I'm constantly jumping from site to site commercial/residentia/industrial you name it, the less trips back down 15 floors to my truck the better. But at the same time I have to be able to pack up and move quickly...rather inconvinient eh? The more tools I have that I don't have to jocky for power the better!


----------



## MR.WRENCH (Apr 20, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


>


same here


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought most of my tools in cases but they took up too much room in my trailer so i made shelves to put them in. I got the idea from another contractors photo on here and it works great. As far as carrying them into the home or on the job then i just make laps back and forth for what i need. This could work in a truck or van too.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

looks good woodchuck


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I bought most of my tools in cases but they took up too much room in my trailer so i made shelves to put them in. I got the idea from another contractors photo on here and it works great.


Looks clean my friend but only good for someone who has easy trailer access at all times, the laps back and fourth and lack of bits and accessories not matched with tools would kill me.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you looked at Veto? They're the best IMO.

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/default.asp?id=267

I have a local place that sells these makita bags. It's actually what I've been using.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAKITA-LXT702-LXT601-BAG-CASE-FOR-DRILL-SAW-BATTERY_W0QQitemZ270358524844QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef29fb3ac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Have you looked at Veto? They're the best IMO.
> 
> http://www.vetopropac.com/products/default.asp?id=267
> 
> ...



Yeah not enough room in those bag. I have no problem spending the money but they are not big enough.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

What about that Makita bag? There's plenty of room in there and it has wheels also.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

WarriorWithWood said:


> What about that Makita bag? There's plenty of room in there and it has wheels also.


Havent seen that looking it up now. Thanks


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

That may be what im looking for. Thanks warrior!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

No Prob, glad I can help. I've had that bag for over a year and it's held up pretty well. There are pockets on the top of the inside for your batteries too, it helps when you load it up and they don't get buried.


----------



## philadelphia (Jun 27, 2009)

Ive had good luck with clc products from home depot..Im not sure i can justify the cost of of one of those high zoot bags..

My tool pouch has lasted 3 years and is still going strong from clc..I used it at a concrete plant in atlanta as a 3rd shift maintenance guy..

My current bag is also from clc, i will have to get a pic tomorow but its a closed top unit and weighs at 41 lbs..Its tossed around everyday as i fix compactors in the city and replace boiler tubes.

Ive got a 90* dewalt drill in there a set of flex wrenches, 50 ft flouresent drop light and dust masks packed on one side..The other side has screwdrivers and electrical stuff i need..I still have space to fit my cordless impact if i need to...

Ive looked at the stanley stuff at home depot like first pictured but see it falling apart while im running into basements in the city.The wheels dont have any tyope of bearings or bushings, the plastic is very thin and the latches are seemingly stamped from cheap steel.

If i were you id look into building my own from one of those foldable hand trucks..A couple of bins attached to it could last years.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

You can buy replacement hard cases for pretty reasonable prices @ http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ (except Hitachi, they are ridiculous) & haul them to the job site with this:
http://www.heartlandamerica.com/browse/item.asp?PIN=59894&DL=OVR1&SC=WIO20001&

It folds up so flat that it will store with your sawhorses.
Steve



doubleaction said:


> Alright i have done some searching around here but didnt find much. What do you guys use to store your cordless tools in (drill, saws, impact, ect.). I was thinking about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jarhead0531 (Mar 5, 2008)

I would skip the stanley box. I tried it and ended up returning it after a couple weeks. It is bulky and doesn't store well due to whell placement. The wheels are hard plastic and look like they would eventually wear out. Fully loaded it is HEAVY. The first time I tried carrying it up stairs (wheels are really too small to roll up stairs) I knew I was going to get rid of the box. When I get some time I'll post some pics of the boxes I built to deal with all the tools I need to carry on a daily basis.

Barry


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My last job I did I walked back and forth to my truck at least a dozen and a half times. The day before I had looked at the Stanley box and desided not to get it because it would have just been an impulse buy, which I rarely do. I should have. So I got it today and packed in a bunch of tools. I'll be taking it out with me tomorrow. I really won't need all the tools I have in it. But I'll take them anyway. Here are a few shots from my crappy camera phone.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Leo G said:


> My last job I did I walked back and forth to my truck at least a dozen and a half times. The day before I had looked at the Stanley box and desided not to get it because it would have just been an impulse buy, which I rarely do. I should have. So I got it today and packed in a bunch of tools. I'll be taking it out with me tomorrow. I really won't need all the tools I have in it. But I'll take them anyway. Here are a few shots from my crappy camera phone.


Looks like a tool box
for a cabinet guy. :clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, I used it today. All I can say is sweet. I was only needed to make 3 trips to the truck. 1st was to get the box and bring it upstairs. It went up the stairs without a hitch. 2nd trip was to get a screwdriver out of the truck. I didn't have any hand tools in the new box. 3rd trip was to bring everything back to the truck after the job was finished. Sweet. So far the rating is pretty good.


----------

